# I Don’t Want to Watch TV Every Night



## virgil (Sep 11, 2010)

So my problem is quite simple but the fix might be harder. 

My wife and I like to watch TV but we are in the habit of watching every night with her playing Sudoku or some other game on her laptop. She’s very busy during the day with the kids and I understand that she is tired. However I want to change things a bit and start to do some other things other than watch TV.

I’ve had a few failed attempts at initiating some alternative activities. However they were not received with much enthusiasm and with that I tend to go back to watching TV thinking what’s the point in trying (although it wasn’t much of an effort if i’m honest)

I understand that my wife does a lot and initiates most things so I want to be the one making the effort and having the ideas. However after years of going along with the flow the creative juices have dried up.

I’m looking for some ideas on interesting evenings/things to do after the kids have gone to bed.

Does anybody have any helpful ideas on things we could try please?


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

Since it sounds like it's time she wants to spend alone to relax maybe plan a dinner at a restaurant or a movie night or something. I'm like her...I like to spend the late nights on the computer when the kids are asleep and sometimes I play games online. Husband doesn't mind. In fact he likes his time alone late at night too since it's the only time he gets alone without the kids always wanting his attention. We spend time together going out place together...dinner, a movie, a show, etc. 

For us though, we know that with kids, time is limited so we do what we can. Eventually, the kids will grow up and we'll have all the time in the world to do whatever we want. Just be patient.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

virgil said:


> So my problem is quite simple but the fix might be harder.
> 
> My wife and I like to watch TV but we are in the habit of watching every night with her playing Sudoku or some other game on her laptop. She’s very busy during the day with the kids and I understand that she is tired. However I want to change things a bit and start to do some other things other than watch TV.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, so many things I can think of, but yeah, depends on what your hobbies are.
- Simple multiplayer games coop, or versus 
- Help her with her writing/drawings (critique etc)
- Have her help me with my art stuff
- Work out together (not that kind )
- Just talking
- Making dinner together (always fun, as I can bake desserts. cakes, pies etc. better, she is a better cook though)
- Cleaning up together (put on some music, help eachother with difficult stuff, zone out on the easier things)

These are the more specific things we do. Then you could do more general stuff like going out, cuddling those kind of things.


----------

